# Bronze wheels on my black cruze?



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, i want the bronze wheel for my cruze, but the weird bolt pattern limit my choice.

what can I do?

also, do you know good wheels online shop for canadian customer?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It all depends on what kind of wheel you want. If you can post a pic of the general style, ie. number of spokes, thickness of spokes, lip/no lip, concave/flat, double spoke/single spoke, etc. then someone here can look for a rim that fits our bolt pattern that matches the style you're looking for. From there all you have to do is contact the company for shipping estimates/price.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Powder coating


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Just do it!!! Greasemonkey has gold rotis on his black car looks stellar


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Find the style you like, add $200 to the price and hope they do custom bolt patterns.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Nurburgring Alloy wheels in matte gunmetal, gunmetal w/ mirror cut face, and matte bronze by TSW | www.TSW.com

Advan Racing Wheels Rims RZ 17 18 19 inch Bronze

tenzo type-m version 1 rims options. View tenzo type-m version 1 bronze flat wheels at RimsDealer.com

tenzo dc-6 version 1 rims and tires packages. tenzo dc-6 version 1 bronze flat wheels and tires packages at RimsDealer.com

tenzo cuzco v1 rims and tires packages. tenzo cuzco v1 bronze flat wheels and tires packages at RimsDealer.com


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the look, it's different than the usual black on black on black. It would look even beter, if everything is black except the chevy logos and the wheel were Bronze. Just sayin'. jak didn't you have em?


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm french and I didn't understood your last sentence:

->jak didn't you have em?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> Just do it!!! Greasemonkey has gold rotis on his black car looks stellar





warplane95 said:


> Hi, I'm french and I didn't understood your last sentence:
> 
> ->jak didn't you have em?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was asking jakkaroo a question, sorry about that.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Ha okey, sorry^^

here you can have a list for bronze wheel
Bronze Rims Colors 17 inch rims wheels and tires packages. aftermarket rims, car rims ant tires packages, truck rims, performance tires. RimsDealer.com


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

So, anyone can help me?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

warplane95 said:


> So, anyone can help me?


TSW Nurburgring's will look really nice on our car, I have a similar style on mine and everyone who's seen them loves them. I would however go with the Tenzo Cuzco v1s, as I think they would look really nice on our Cruze. I would recommend the 18x8 with as close to 35 offset as you can get. From the looks however, they only show the rim with 37/45/25 offset, and not in our bolt pattern. So you will have to contact the vendor Tenzo directly to talk about getting a set. If you want bolt on flush however, I would recommend 30 offset if you want it, and you can get it through talking to Tenzo directly. The 19x8.5 will also fit, 37 would be extremely close to flush[just shy].

If you cant get the Cuzco v1s, go with the TSW's. They come in our bolt pattern, and as I said I have the same exact style on my car[although slightly more complicated] and it is the best style of rim for our cruze IMO. For contacting Tenzo, remember that our bolt pattern is 5x105.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I contact Tenzo, just waiting for a answer  thank you for your repply 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The DC-6 look the best out of those.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

answer from Tenzo:

"Hey Frederic

Thanks for your interest, but unfortunately, we can't accommodate your request because those wheels come pre-drilled from the factory. Our dealer in Canada is DT Tire in Edmonton. Maybe you should give them a call and see if they'll work something out for you.



Thanks."


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I cant find the TSW Nurburgring in the 5x105 bolt pattern?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I remember them being offered for our car under carid. Contact TSW, if you get the same response, I'll give you the contact info for a set of my rims, and then you'll just have to get them powder-coated bronze.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

thanks alot, on CARiD I have the Tenzo-R TZ7 for 1030$ with shipping


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

warplane95 said:


> thanks alot, on CARiD I have the Tenzo-R TZ7 for 1030$ with shipping


Those are going to look really nice, be sure to post the results in the aftermarket wheel thread!


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

No problem, in april 2014  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

